

Misplaced: Ethics and the Photographs of Vivian Maier - ingler
https://www.academia.edu/6320666/Misplaced_Ethics_and_the_photographs_of_Vivian_Maier

======
dang
This is good and fell through the cracks. It would be worth reposting. If
you'd like advice on how to do so, please email us at hn@ycombinator.com.

